# The Taking of Pelham One, Two, Three (David Shire)



## dcoscina (Jul 11, 2022)

I totally dig this score. Being a kid of the 70s, and a lover of jazz/funk and serialism, I think this is wholly original work and a terrific score. Shire has always been a bit underappreciated IMO. He also provided an incredible orchestral score to Return To Oz.


----------



## JJP (Jul 11, 2022)

Shire writes some really cool stuff. I worked with him on a musical a few years ago — heck of a musician!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 11, 2022)

JJP said:


> Shire writes some really cool stuff. I worked with him on a musical a few years ago — heck of a musician!


nice! He is the thinking man's composer. Never achieved stardom success like his Silver Age contemporaries but from what I've heard, he's commanded uniform respect across the board in the industry.


----------



## oboemaroni (Jul 11, 2022)

His score for The Conversation is excellent... Love Pelham 123 as well, and he contributed a great track to Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 11, 2022)

I love Shire, what a thoughtful man. P123 was fantastic.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 12, 2022)

I love the film but haven't seen it in a while now so the music itself isn't in my mind right now. But I definitely dig those atmospheric jazz-funk driven scores often found in 70's films, especially those by Lalo Shiffrin, Jerry Goldsmith, and several British composers from the era. I often feel inspired to compose something in that vein while watching those movies.


----------



## Niah2 (Jul 22, 2022)

Never watched the film, hope to someday, but I really dig this score. That whole 60's/70's jazzy era is also a passion of mine. I love scores like this and there's some great gems from lesser known italian composers too.

I have to watch the conversation as well, it's so relevant to today and I am very curious to see what David Shire did with the score.


----------

